# Borelli Saddles



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Are borelli decent saddles? I found a flat c/c one that's fairly cheap and was curious on the quality of them? I don't need something for showing and it's a bit scuffed up but seems like it's decent quality..


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had one, its a decent saddle. Very comfortable too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a Borelli CC and found it hard as a board and very narrow in the seat. I gave it away ;-). The quality is okay, they're an Argentine saddle, but it didn't fit very many horses well and the flocking was flat and hard as a rock. It needed to be reflocked badly, and to be owned by someone with a narrower rear end, lol.

Any pictures of the one you're interested in? If it's newer, then it may be more comfortable and not as flat/hard as mine was.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=330538200813 This is the one i'm interested in..


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

That link didn't work. Here's the item page.
Used 17.5" Borelli Close Contact - eBay (item 330538200813 end time Mar-09-11 08:07:23 PST)

Yup, that looks just like the one I had as a teenager. It's priced right. It will need reflocking, or a very cushiony pad like a Skito, Supracor, or other thick cushion pad to ride in it. It's also pretty narrow, for a TB type or other narrow bodied horse.


----------



## LauraJo (Oct 7, 2012)

I just purchased a Borelli off of Craigslist- the Knee rolls are a bit crunchy- hoping to take to my saddle guy and have them redone. but for 100, its in beautiful shape, came with leathers, 2 sets of irons, 2 girths, and an all weather quilted carry/storage bag- figured for that price I really couldn't lose- It does look to be on the narrow size, but when I take a measure to it the gullet is 7"...
I have seen reviews in both directions... about to try running the serial number on this one to figure out just how old it is....


----------

